

BikeSpike: Kickstarter campaign for water-bottle-mounted anti-theft GPS - bsimpson
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1054587410/the-bikespike?ref=live

======
stray
_"The bikespike is the first ever hardware/software solution that increases
the chances of law enforcement recovering your bike."_

Not true.

Ignoring the fact that law enforcement doesn't give a damn about recovering
your bike -- there's already a product on the market that by a striking
coincidence, costs $1 less than the minimum pledge that gets you a device.

And the pre-existing product
(<http://www.integratedtrackers.com/GPSTrack/Products.jsp>) does not include a
monthly subscription charge.

Myth busted.

